# Shelix cutterhead for DW735



## bobkas

I have been having thoughts of doing this change out. I did one on my jointer and had to buy bearings is the case with this change over also. How long have you had the cutter head now. I have had mine on my jointer now for a couple of years now and have had no problems with it. I had to rotate one bit out because of a chip but it took longer to find the chip then to rotate it.


----------



## johnstoneb

I just put it in today. It came with bearings installed.


----------



## sikrap

Thanks for the review. I recently acquired a 735 and am wrestling with swapping the knives out for the Byrd. The 735 I got is brand new. Would you recommend swapping for the Byrd now or wait until the knives need sharpening/replacement?


----------



## johnstoneb

I think I would probably wait and see how it does. With the two speed the straight blade do a good job. The Shelix does leave it silky smooth and is quieter. The fan is still the real noise producer.


----------



## SPalm

Hey Bruce, nice review.
I put one of these in my jointer and just love the results. I have a 735 and have been resisting the change. I think you may have convinced me. Thanks.

Steve


----------



## pintodeluxe

Thanks for the review. Keep up posted on how the Shelix performs on figured wood and tricky grain.


----------



## JHIM

bob you are saying you haven't rotated the cutters in two years?!? that's awesome


----------



## playingwithmywood

I put one in mine also it is a dream and honestly Dewalt should just put byrds in at the factory

I so anyone like me that does not have the power to run a 220 volt planer then I think the 735 with this upgrade end up being the best solution on the market for a 110 volt planer


----------



## bobkas

JHIM no I haven't rotated the cutters yet. I had just the one chipped and am still getting a great finish on every thing that goes through it.


----------



## philphoto

I did the same exact swap out in 2012. I could not have been happier. The noise level dropped-in my opinion -at least half. The quality is considerably better by almost any sort of measure. I have professional sharpening equipment so the old blades were not an issue, but the value of using the planer the old beater way or the Shellix cutter way is no comparison. The head was not cheap, but I think worth it. I use the planner most weeks at least a couple hours and some times lots of hours. Maple, white oak, black walnut, cedar, fir, and pine are about all that I have planed at this point but I am at the point where I look forward to using the planer not dreading it.

I to have yet to turn a single head. The heads stay sharp a long time.

Phil Bogle, Oregon


----------

